# Bootpage access for upgradesoftware



## Nada (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out how to access the bootpage. I have done all of the backups with WinMFS Live using a PATA to USB connection (external hd kit). Now I want to edit the bootpage and add "upgradesoftware=false". I thought that I could do this with WinMFS but I can't seem to find out how to do it. 

Do I need to install Debian?--Just to add one little parameter.

Can't I just I copy the bootpage backup that I made with WinMFS and add "upgradesoftware=false" after "root=/dev/hda7" using Notepad and restore that with WinMFS?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, you could run bootpage from a live CD. Updating bootpage, however, will not prevent the TiVo from rebooting every morning in an attempt to implement the upgrade. There is also a limit to the amount of time that can pass before the unit will no longer be able to get schedule updates on an old software rev.


----------



## Nada (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you. I tried making one with Knoppix but I only got a flashing cursor. I will try Ubuntu tomorrow. 

Would fakecall.tcl stop the phoning attempts? -- I do want it to get the correct time once and a while just not upgrade the software version.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Nada said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to access the bootpage. I have done all of the backups with WinMFS Live using a PATA to USB connection (external hd kit). Now I want to edit the bootpage and add "upgradesoftware=false". I thought that I could do this with WinMFS but I can't seem to find out how to do it.
> 
> ...


Even if there's nothing in a text file but a single character, I think Notepad is going to store it as a minumum of 1k in size.

You probably need to do it with a hex editor.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

If I remember correctly, and that's always a big IF, I believe I always update bootpage from a telnet session while the drive is running in the TiVo using the bootpage command.


----------



## Nada (Feb 3, 2013)

unitron said:


> ....You probably need to do it with a hex editor.


I gave up on editing the file in a separate editor. I think that I have changed the bootpage although I haven't put the HD back in the TiVo.



ronsch said:


> ...I always update bootpage from a telnet session while the drive is running in the TiVo using the bootpage command.


I hope that can get this hacking done without telnet-ing but I will if there is no other way. I've used telnet with non-Tivo stuff and it was a _pain_. I finally used MFSLive Linux Boot CD with seeming success. Tonight I will try to create and/or edit the rc.sysinit.author file.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

If your tivo is hacked, why do you need to remove the drive to change the bootpage parameter? You should be able to do it via telnet.


----------



## Nada (Feb 3, 2013)

Soapm said:


> If your tivo is hacked, why do you need to remove the drive to change the bootpage parameter? You should be able to do it via telnet.


The Tivo is not hacked. This is my first time hacking it and I don't like using telnet so I pulled it and I am working on it as an external drive.


----------

